# Who needs a tumbler?



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

I posted this a while ago in the classifieds, but I don't think the target audience saw it (my apology to the moderator if this is not ok to post here). I have a great tumbler that I need gone from my garage. I will sacrifice it for $150. These tumblers are running around $400 now. I also have two boxes of media. This is excellent for birds and mammals. Shoot me a PM if your interested.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

where are you located, and how old is it?


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

PM sent.


.


----------

